# Insulating a new PVC and other stuff!



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I'm considering purchasing a second hand Panel Van and then having a custom conversion undertaken.

I have read a number of threads on the various base vehicles and think that I may opt for a Renault Master or Peugeot Boxer LWB.

At 4 or 5 years old do these seem reasonable vehicles to convert?

From a conversion perspective I think I may go with a local company who appear to offer a good service.

However, on a recent trip to their works I noted that they use Rockwool as a mean's of insulation on the vans. 

As a complete novice in these things I was a bit surprised but considered it as acceptable. 

Is this the case or should I be wary of this form of insulation?

Are there any other things I should be looking for or asking of these converters before I commit to using them?

Thanks in adavnce for your help.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Can't help directly - but when doing nDIY in mine I noticed normal insulation behind. Note also msot of the cold comes in via the cab - so if you aren't planning on using cab seats, design in an "insulation curtain" or something.
Suggest you also visit MH shows and see how they are made and nick some idea. What we have in a 4.8m van is astounding and the thought (trial & error!?) that went in to the design is quite clear when you try and take things out!
Why are you looking at DIY? Cost? Or becasue you want to?
I know our supplier (Roy Wood Transits) who also hire standard transits, convert 12mth old transits with cheaper bit similar setup to ours - making the total cost quite cheap. If you only want a part conversion and rest DIY they may also be useful.
HTH


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Thanks AC for your reply.

Cost is the big reason why I'm looking at a DIY job; can't justify 2 new M/Hs on the drive  

I just fancied replacing my car with a vehicle I could use during the week and then if needed use it to nip off for an odd day out at the weekend (self-contained) with the kids and park more conveniently!

I was working on the basis of buying a used base vehicle for under £10K and then having a bespoke new conversion fitted for a similar amount.

Already owning a M/H has given me an idea of what I would like in a PVC and also what I can do without; its just getting my head around certain aspects (like who to trust to do the work!)


----------

